# Sig Sauer p229 RTT



## Ascnine (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello all, I am as green as they come to handguns and a buddy of mine told me this was a smokin deal. So, I went for it. Turns out I am reading online that the reverse two tone is really rare. My questions are 
1)How rare is it? (that might keep me from shooting it like I lived in the wild west), and 
2)How much do you think it's worth? (To tell if it really was a good deal or not.) 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

The reverse two tone is somewhat rare but not that rare. Going rate msrp is arourn $1200. Retail you can probably get it for about $900-1000


----------

